# General > Literature >  Literature language

## gleeber

It's funny, but I am more drawn to what Savemans deleted post was about than the collection of stories and poems posted on this forum. I will get through them but its interesting how little literature means to me. Im like DrSzin. Poetry bounces off me although sometimes when I know the poet I can appreciate the poem. The same probably applies to music. I can appreciate good music but it plays little part of my life.
Literature though is so important. The unfortunate thing for lots of people is the language of the best literature. I think a person has to be trained to understand it and although some kids grasp it early, a bit like playing an instrument, many dont. 
I never read a book until I was 33. I was lucky it was a cracker and whetted my appetite for reading. It was John Stienbecks Of Mice and Men closely folowed by Cannery Row.
Hopefully this forum will take off and maybe those of us who struggle to read because of lack of training, will pick up some hints from the boffins.

----------


## Saveman

> It's funny, but I am more drawn to what Savemans deleted post was about than the collection of stories and poems posted on this forum. <snip>



You didn't miss anything.....just a little bit of my creative writing, a bit too gruesome/realistic for some.

I'm surprised that you of all people Gleeber aren't a big reader. Maybe you're more a writer than a reader?

----------


## gleeber

> You didn't miss anything.....just a little bit of my creative writing, a bit too gruesome/realistic for some.
> 
> I'm surprised that you of all people Gleeber aren't a big reader. Maybe you're more a writer than a reader?


I dunno why your surprised. Many people I am in daily contact with dont read anything other that a tabloid.
Although I didnt start reading unti I was 33 I made up for lost time since then.
I still find the language difficult and the most famous poems mean nothing to me. probably with the exception of some of Robbie Burns and Katarinas stuff. :Wink:   Not everyone can pick up a book and read it. It can be hard work.

----------


## Kingetter

Saveman, I think its a shame you withdrew your work - had merit and deserved its place on the Board.

----------


## badger

> You didn't miss anything.....just a little bit of my creative writing, a bit too gruesome/realistic for some.
> 
> I'm surprised that you of all people Gleeber aren't a big reader. Maybe you're more a writer than a reader?


I was most disappointed that you removed this Saveman as I hadn't had time to read it properly and when I returned - there it was gone.  Can't believe anyone took exception.  Couldn't you try again and ignore any protests?

----------


## badger

> I dunno why your surprised. Many people I am in daily contact with dont read anything other that a tabloid.
> Although I didnt start reading unti I was 33 I made up for lost time since then.
> I still find the language difficult and the most famous poems mean nothing to me. probably with the exception of some of Robbie Burns and Katarinas stuff. Not everyone can pick up a book and read it. It can be hard work.


Try reading poetry aloud (first making sure you're alone as you don't want to be carted off).   Unlike prose, I can't read poetry silently but hearing the sound of the words makes all the difference even if I don't always understand it.

----------


## katarina

Now i'm interested.  what was it saveman wrote?  PM it to me if you don't want to air it publicly. 
And thanks Gleeber, but my poetry is dum- didy-dum stuff, not classed as REAL poetry - just fun.

----------


## Kingetter

> Now i'm interested. what was it saveman wrote? PM it to me if you don't want to air it publicly. 
> And thanks Gleeber, but my poetry is dum- didy-dum stuff, not classed as REAL poetry - just fun.


Isn't that what folk thought of Edward Lear's work?

----------


## Saveman

I'll PM extracts if anyone wants to read it.

----------


## Saveman

> I dunno why your surprised. <snip>



Only because your posts sound like someone who is well read. No offence intended.  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

> I'll PM extracts if anyone wants to read it.


Yes please.

----------


## Kingetter

> Only because your posts sound like someone who is well read. No offence intended.


Your PM box needs emptying.

----------


## Saveman

oops....cleared now

----------


## Kingetter

Good. Thanks.

----------


## canuck

> I'll PM extracts if anyone wants to read it.


 
Me too please.

----------


## canuck

> ... Literature though is so important.
> ...
> Hopefully this forum will take off and maybe those of us who struggle to read because of lack of training, will pick up some hints from the boffins.


I wonder about a book discussion amongst the org's literary interested members.   It would mean deciding on a book to which people had easy access and setting a date by which to have it read.  Then we could listen to one another in a discussion on the content, style etc.  I have no idea if it would work.

Perhaps gleeber has a book he could recommend to get us started.

----------


## gleeber

> Perhaps gleeber has a book he could recommend to get us started.


I tend to dip into books these days and anything I do read is usually from academic sources, so my choices are limited.
 What I said about difficulty in reading literature was genuine. I cant seem to get past the first couple of pages of a novel although I can read something like Mans Search for Meaning in one night. Now theres a book of hope in the darkest of situations. 
I would welcome the opportunity to get involved but I would prefer to be led on this occasion.

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

> Try reading poetry aloud (first making sure you're alone as you don't want to be carted off). Unlike prose, I can't read poetry silently but hearing the sound of the words makes all the difference even if I don't always understand it.


Totally agree. I am not a big fan of poetry anyway, but reading it aloud always makes much more sense.

----------


## badger

> I'll PM extracts if anyone wants to read it.


Me too please.

----------


## Kingetter

> I wonder about a book discussion amongst the org's literary interested members. It would mean deciding on a book to which people had easy access and setting a date by which to have it read. Then we could listen to one another in a *discussion* on the content, style etc. I have no idea if it would work.
> 
> Perhaps gleeber has a book he could recommend to get us started.


Maybe you need a 'chatroom' for that?

----------


## Kingetter

> Try reading poetry aloud (first making sure you're alone as you don't want to be carted off). Unlike prose, I can't read poetry silently but hearing the sound of the words makes all the difference even if I don't always understand it.


Some poetry is intended to be a kind of musical prose.

----------


## gleeber

> Some poetry is intended to be a kind of musical prose.


Who decides what's intended? The poet or the public?

----------


## Kingetter

> Who decides what's intended? The poet or the public?


Who decides what's intended Assuming the poet writes first, the reader then reads, you tell me. But I know there's more to it. 
Some music seems to automatically get feet tapping, right?  Intentional or accidental?

In essence, that kind is a style introduced long before you and I were even a glint.  It has been perpetuated from poet to poet.  Those with no ear for anything remotely musical will of course miss something that is there though that may not in any way spoil their enjoyment.

True poets aren't commercially inspired.

----------


## canuck

> I tend to dip into books these days and anything I do read is usually from academic sources, so my choices are limited.
> What I said about difficulty in reading literature was genuine. I cant seem to get past the first couple of pages of a novel although I can read something like Mans Search for Meaning in one night. Now theres a book of hope in the darkest of situations. 
> I would welcome the opportunity to get involved but I would prefer to be led on this occasion.


Gleeber, is this the book? 




I will read it and discuss it with you. Any others want to join us?

(Administrators, please ignore the flame. It came with the book. It has no relationship whatsoever to that other life I had on the music threads.)

----------


## gleeber

> Gleeber, is this the book? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will read it and discuss it with you. Any others want to join us?


Aye, that's it.

----------


## canuck

I purchased a copy of the book today.

----------


## canuck

And now I have read it.

----------


## katarina

well I'm reading 'chasing men' by edwina Curry.  anyone want to join me?

----------


## Kingetter

> well I'm reading 'chasing men' by edwina Curry. anyone want to join me?


I imagine that is very readable, though one at a time maybe lol

----------


## Ann

> Who decides what's intended? The poet or the public?


This poet intends this to be Caithness Haiku!  :Wink:  It is about the home I lived in very happily as a wee lassagie. 

*WUR HUT AT ALTERWALL*
yellow painted wooden walls
cosy inside
dreaman' at 'e window

hiss o' tilley lamp
listnan' til 'e wireless
dancan' til Chimmy Shand

cowld ootside toilad
motor bike in 'e shed
clothes horse roond 'e chimney

----------


## Kingetter

Ann, I love Haiku and you've done well there with that submission.

----------


## Ann

Thank you kind sir!  :Wink:

----------


## Kenn

Mr remarks are mainly directed to gleeber.
I thought I would recommend as a starter, the short novel "Callanish" by William Horwood only  190 pages and covers a subject that I know will be of interest to you. If you find that holds your attention then maybe you could graduate to "The Stonor Eagles" by the same author.

Now. am I likely to find you browsing the shelves of "Tall Tales" next time I'm up?

----------


## Saveman

> Mr remarks are mainly directed to gleeber.
> I thought I would recommend as a starter, the short novel "Callanish" by William Horwood only  190 pages and covers a subject that I know will be of interest to you. If you find that holds your attention then maybe you could graduate to "The Stonor Eagles" by the same author.
> 
> Now. am I likely to find you browsing the shelves of "Tall Tales" next time I'm up?


The Stonor Eagles is outstanding. Very unusual, very readable.

----------

